# direction



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

just a quick question which direction do you guys run your slot cars? i have always run mine counter clock wise not sure why but i got some cars at the indiana slot show and all were set up to run clock wise. does it make a difference? i cant imagian it does but im no expert so just looking for advise and reason why. thanks hojohn:wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I assume by "set up" to run clockwise, you mean the magnets and the direction the car will run in. You should just have to switch the magnets like Dan said.

As far as I know, most of us run counterclockwise. I doubt there's a real reason for that except that its the way 1:1 cars usually race, and that's the way we're used to. (in North America anyway) I know for me, I grew up around the track, and am still heavily involved in local stock-car racing. I guess because of that, going clockwise, even with slot cars, just feels strange to me. 

I know some guys set their tracks up to be able to switch between directions. And I think the AFX power packs are still made so its just a matter of flipping the power plug over on the terminal track. Just shakes things up a bit to be able to switch.

I guess the bottom line is there's no real reason not to go clockwise, so go with whatever works for you. 

You WILL want to make sure all your cars are set to run the same direction though.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

My HO track runs counter clockwise. I run my 1/32 digital clockwise, even though being digital they could go either way. My point? Your choice. No right or wrong.

Later The my HO cars don't know what my 1/32 cars are doing Rockinator


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

seems I have found that ovals run counter and road courses run clockwise.
just a general observation.
care must be taken if one decides to merely switch magnets to change direction of car movement.
some armatures, mostly inline, but some pancake, have the timing advanced, so that the armature is designed to go in one direction for best output.
therefore, switching magnet polarity will cause the armature to rotate in the opposite direction and cause the timing to become retarded. which is GOOD for complicated courses with few long straights. retarded timing produces better low RPM torque but lower total RPM in the straight.
meaning it will accelerate quicker for short distances but will top out quicker than even a neutral timed arm.
most inline designs have snap in rear axle assemblies and merely switching the side the crown gear is on will change forward direction.
hope this helps with decision.
as most have already said, it really is up to you and what you prefer.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

alpink said:


> .... some armatures, mostly inline, but some pancake, have the timing advanced, so that the armature is designed to go in one direction for best output....


Good point Al and something I would have overlooked. Anyone know what inline arms come stock with advanced timing? Something makes me think it was certain Tycos but I'm not certain.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

We run counter but I would hate to try and change direction as the joints of the track dont always mesh the same and POW, there goes a guide pin when it hits an uneven joint. LOL. L&J track at my place and hard to get smooth joints going in one direction let alone to go the other way. I know AFX and tomy track can have that same affect. 
Rich


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

My last two tracks had reversing switches located underneath the table and were designed to run in both directions. The primary direction for both tracks was clockwise (CW).

I did have an oval for a short time. That did not have switches and ran CCW.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just turn left!!! RM


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

My road course runs ccw.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just turn left!!! RM


thats what i have always done but almost every car i got at the show ran the other direction so i had to ask. thank you all for your imput


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes, with pancake cars, flip the motor mags,
with inlines, just flip the rear axle


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Which Direction?*

If the polarity of your track is set up so that it differs from other tracks you run on. Simply flip the terminal track around. This is tricky if you are running a four lane oval. You will have to build your own power taps, but that's not too difficult.(Of course I'm speaking about snap together track)

Personally I like to only concentrate on adjusting my pick-up shoes when I run on other tracks than my own.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Ps*

If you've spent any time sanding your magnets to get an even gap. You don't want to be flipping them around. It could get ugly!
Someone correct me on this, but I think the black wire (+) is on the driver's side.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*polarity?*



Serge said:


> If the polarity of your track is set up so that it differs from other tracks you run on. Simply flip the terminal track around. This is tricky if you are running a four lane oval. You will have to build your own power taps, but that's not too difficult.(Of course I'm speaking about snap together track)
> 
> Personally I like to only concentrate on adjusting my pick-up shoes when I run on other tracks than my own.


how about just switching the leads on the power supply?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

It's a little known fact that slot cars raced in the Southern hemisphere, run in the opposite direction as they do here, just like the toilet water when you flush..lol


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

With HO tracks (except possibly for slider tracks) the positive rail is on the left looking in the direction of travel. Track polarity and the direction that the cars will run are two different things. The track polarity is the direction that electricity will go through the controller. Electricity can go either way through a resistor controller, so polarity is not an issue with those. Electronic controllers have diodes or transistors and those will only work one way. Usually an electronic controller is made to work with one polarity or the other, but there are a few dual polarity models with switches or jumpers that have to be changed. If you reverse the direction of your track by switching the wires from the power supply you will also change the track polarity. The track polarity will not be affected if you switch the wires at the track rails.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

As far as direction is concerned I try to run forward, but on race day I have often gone backwards.

Verb


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We mostly run CCW on my road course which seems to be favored as slightly faster than CW direction. 
My layout is sectional routed with independent directional switches per lane. 
Upon original build, although not too many track joints, the transitions had to be tweaked for consistency of each direction.


----------

